# We finally bought him!!



## marinewife1024 (Apr 27, 2011)

After leasing Scotti for more than 6 months- we finally bought him! He's an 8 year old Percheron/TB cross. I've been riding my whole life and I've never had the chance to own a horse. My husband really wanted me to have him though  I'm so lucky!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

That's one good looking horse. Great that you even got to test drive him and like him.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

What a handsome boy! Just curious though, where's the chinstrap on his halter?


----------



## marinewife1024 (Apr 27, 2011)

haha it's there... I bought that halter for him and it's too small! It's a large and was supposed to fit for his weight... guess he has a big head!!! I got him a new one that's for draft horses.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Ohhh, I feel your pain! We have a horse that has the same problems. All of his bridles have to come from draft horse places and his halters are huge! Good luck with him though!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!!! How exciting!!! Hes a really nice looking horse!!


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

I want him!!!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Congratulations! I love the photo with the three of you! You've got a wonderful, supportive husband and a really gorgeous horse!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so happy for you, he i a beautiful boy!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations! He is one good looking horse. 
What a great husband for wanting you to have him. Love the family shot.


----------



## marybonus (Apr 27, 2011)

Congrats!!!!! I know how you feel! i've just bought an 8 year old mare I've been leasing for 6 months!! Enjoy him! He's so good looking!!!!!


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats! He is a handsom looking horse.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is absolutely gorgeous! I love his mane.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

he's absolutly stunning!! Love the family shot! and the one of you and him. long wait but im sure its worth it!

My boyfriend still thinks i shouldn't have bought my horse. But hey its working out so far! ha!

and i have the same head problem! my horse is just under 15hh and has a huge head!! i bought him a horse sized fly mask and it was to small! now he needs a new halter and i'm kinda nervice to buy one because of his ginormous face lol


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Congratulations on your first horse! Your husband's going to miss you!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats! He is beautiful and you sure do look happy. I agree with MyBoyPuck - your husband is going to miss you. 

Good luck on the headstall. My husband's draft cross ended up having a local tack store make his halter so that a few things could be adjusted to fit him because draft was too big and large was too small. For a riding bridle we use a WB with a few adjustments and it works.


----------



## marybonus (Apr 27, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Congratulations on your first horse! Your husband's going to miss you!



Haha! You are Soooooo right MBP! My husband has already lost me!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marinewife1024 (Apr 27, 2011)

LoL Yea- if he had a normal job, I'm sure he would! But he's a Marine and when he's home he works really long days... he's gone a lot for training and then the dreaded deployment :-/ So, my hope is that Scotti will help me through everything when my husband is gone!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Ahh! I've been looking in all the wrong places for a good man. I never considered the military guys. I was just looking for a guy who golfed a lot! Scotti will definitely get you through the apart time. Now I'm really glad you got a horse!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Lucky! He is quite the looker!


----------



## OffTheTrack (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats, he is gorgeous! I leased my mare for awhile before she was given to me (I was going to buy her). Its nice to be able to get to see if you make a good partner/pair before you buy. Congrats again!


----------

